# Operation Yellow Ribbon



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

Anybody else just watch that on NBC? It's a Tom Brokaw piece about this small town named Gander, in Newfoundland, to where a lot of air traffic was re-routed on 9-11. It's about how they opened their town of 10,000 residents to 7,000 stranded passengers. Pretty amazing and moving. Looks like it was meant to be a 1 hour special. Maybe it's in or will show up in Smart Search. Worth seeking out.

Gotta go. I got something in my eye....


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

We saw it - magnificent piece. Should show it during prime time. Too many Americans have no idea how much Canada helped us during that time.

There is a book, *The Day the World Came to Town: 9/11 in Gander, Newfoundland*, by Jim Defede. Described here, that goes into more detail. I've read it twice.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

It was up on YouTube, but NBC made them take it down. Wouldn't want to do anything that might generate good will when you can be not only be the loser among networks but jerks besides.


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

phrelin said:


> It was up on YouTube, but NBC made them take it down. Wouldn't want to do anything that might generate good will when you can be not only be the loser among networks but jerks besides.


That's not the one mentioned by the op. The piece you are referring to is about 6 minutes long. The Gander spot was about 45 minutes in length.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Fenway said:


> That's not the one mentioned by the op. The piece you are referring to is about 6 minutes long. The Gander spot was about 45 minutes in length.


I stand corrected!

I waded through hours of recorded coverage to find it so we could watch it this morning. It's fully worth the wading. It's a great piece and not up on NBC's Olympics video site, anywhere else on their site, or HULU yet. Too bad. It deserves more play than buried in a hours long block of Olympics coverage. Maybe they can use it to fill out the return to a 3-hour schedule instead of an hour of "Dateline NBC" on the disappearance of Mildred Someone-killed-her-probably-the-husband-or-boyfriend.


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

I've been searching, also. And from what I find on Google, many others saw it and want to again.

One google link said this -


> POLEMIC & PARADOX - Feb 27
> *Operation Yellow Ribbon, is scheduled to air at 7:00 p.m. on February 28.* ... Tom Brokaw, former anchor and managing editor of NBC Nightly News, ...
> www.polemicandparadox.com/ - Cached - Similar -


Going into that link, I can find nothing about the show. We are planning to watch the Closing Ceremonies, and just maybe it will be replayed there??


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Tonight's segment is related but different. It focuses on the work to give back by the retired Ohio State University administrator.









*Shirley Brooks-Jones at her home in 2007,
wearing the Order of Newfoundland
and Labrador medal she was awarded.*​Maybe NBC could reedit the whole thing together into a single piece to show as a news special.


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

I agree - they should put it on Dateline one night - or just an hour special.


----------



## scolli02 (Mar 1, 2010)

I only saw the last little bit of the special which really sucks because I am from Gander, Newfoundland. I work at NavCanada where part of the piece was filmed. We were told it was airing just before the closing ceremonies which is why I missed most of the piece. Glad to hear everyone enjoyed it, just another day in the lives of Newfoundlanders, always putting others before themselves.

Cheers

PS The book is also very moving.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

scolli02 said:


> I only saw the last little bit of the special which really sucks because I am from Gander, Newfoundland. I work at NavCanada where part of the piece was filmed. We were told it was airing just before the closing ceremonies which is why I missed most of the piece. Glad to hear everyone enjoyed it, just another day in the lives of Newfoundlanders, always putting others before themselves.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PS The book is also very moving.


Welcome to DBSTalk!!:welcome_s

Thank you so much for the kindness and respect your townfolk displayed to our reeling countrymen. Canada is indeed our best neighbor and ally.


----------

